# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мои рассказы/повести/романы...

## SdiK

Я бы хотел пригласить вас всех на мой сайт -
http://paindespair.narod.ru/

Почти все мои повести/романы (да их всего четыре, и только два закончены) -  так или иначе посвящены вопросу скорее не совсем самоубийству, а тому "как найти другой выход"..
Я буду рад, если Вы ознакомитесь с моим творчеством и оставите на моём форуме свои замечения и критику.

С уважением, возможно я ещё задрежусь здесь.

----------


## ♣♣♣

начал читать "Мир, где люди ведут дневники". любопытно...

----------


## SdiK

спасибо ) надеюсь потом отпишитесь потому, что раньше искрене любил писать и размышлять ) в принципе и сейчас. 
заходите если что на форум, вдруг потом станет интересно.  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

"Мир где люди умеют прощать" позабавило )) а они еще потом говорят что "Роды - полезны для здоровья и нисколько после них не толстеют бла бла бла"
Если аборт - это убийство, то убийство в качестве самообороны (с)

----------

